# Brigitte Lahaie



## liber21 (25 Sep. 2012)

Brigitte Lahaie - Island Women HD 720p









Filesize: 102 mb
Resolution: 1280x720
Duration: 4:20

Brigitte_Lahaie_-_Island_Wo…rar (102,36 MB) - uploaded.to


----------



## Padderson (26 Sep. 2012)

ach ja - die guten alten Zeiten :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (26 Sep. 2012)

sehr schön retro :thumbup:


----------



## vwbeetle (26 Sep. 2012)

Französischer Porno auf verrauschten VHS Kassetten aus den 70ern. Yeah. Brigitte war eine der "Heldinnen" der Szene.:thx:


----------



## Eckehard (29 Nov. 2012)

Dummerweise kuck ich nur ab und zu mal in die Gallerien - jedenfalls ist Brigitte Bordeaux alias Brigitte Lahaie für mich s ziemlich die tollste und normalste Voll-Frau der Filmbranche- sogar die Porns (meist aus den 70ern !) haben einen eigenen natürlichen Fun-Reiz - -
an zweiter Stelle steht bei mir -Valerie Kaprisky (Die öffentliche Frau) - dann kommt Sophie Marceau - alle drei machen mir den Eindruck von starker Eigenerotik und echter Lust .- alllen eine schöne -geile-verspielte Jahresend-Zeit- bis bald - Eckehard


----------



## Bifftannen (29 Nov. 2012)

Eckehard schrieb:


> Dummerweise kuck ich nur ab und zu mal in die Gallerien - jedenfalls ist Brigitte Bordeaux alias Brigitte Lahaie für mich s ziemlich die tollste und normalste Voll-Frau der Filmbranche- sogar die Porns (meist aus den 70ern !) haben einen eigenen natürlichen Fun-Reiz - -
> an zweiter Stelle steht bei mir -Valerie Kaprisky (Die öffentliche Frau) - dann kommt Sophie Marceau - alle drei machen mir den Eindruck von starker Eigenerotik und echter Lust .- alllen eine schöne -geile-verspielte Jahresend-Zeit- bis bald - Eckehard



Bei Nummer 2 und 3 kann ich nur zustimmen!!!


----------



## Zarumba (4 März 2015)

Brigitte Lahaie-Lahaie-Lexecutrice-Nude celebrities-5.avi
10.57 mb
720x480
1 min
avi










Download file Brigitte_Lahaie-Lahaie-Lexecutrice-Nu6de_celebrities-5.avi


----------



## Zarumba (4 März 2015)

Brigitte Lahaie-Mainstrim-Fascination-14.avi
66.37 mb
704x400
3 min
avi













http://rapidgator.net/file/71733041/Brigitte_Lahaie-Fas3cination-14.avi.html


----------



## Zarumba (4 März 2015)

Brigitte Lahaie-Henry June-Nude celebrities-0.avi
57.28 mb
800x430
4 min
avi













Download file Brigitte_Lahaie-Henry___June-Nu0de_celebrities-0.avi


----------



## Zarumba (4 März 2015)

Brigitte Lahaie-June_by_Sledge-Nude celebrities-1.avi
31.54 mb
720x400
3 min
avi













Download file Brigitte_Lahaie-June_by_Sledge-N1ude_celebrities-1.avi


----------



## Zarumba (4 März 2015)

Brigitte Lahaie-La_nuit_des_traquees-Nude celebrities-3.avi
12.52 mb
720x480
1 min
avi










Download file Brigitte_Lahaie-La_nuit_des_traquees-Nude_celebrities-3.avi


----------



## Zarumba (4 März 2015)

Burlesk-Strip SHOW-02-Brigitte Lahaie.avi
14.19 mb
608x420
1 min
avi










Download file Burle2OW-02-Brigitte_Lahaie.avi


----------



## Zarumba (4 März 2015)

Brigitte Lahaie-An Journal of a Lady from Thailand.avi
251.38 mb
530x340
8 min
avi


 

 





 

 

 

Download file Brigitte_La1ie-A1Thailand.avi


----------



## buzybase (12 Aug. 2015)

die geilsten titten die es je im tv gab


----------

